# Como hacer para que un robot detecte una señal y la siga?



## latino18hvm (Nov 16, 2008)

hola amigos de F.D.E 

como puedo hacer para que un robot detecte una señal y la siga.

gracias


----------



## Padrino (Nov 18, 2008)

Pues dependiendo de la señal que se le envía tendras que diseñar tu receptor. ¿Es luz, radifrecuencia, sonido?


----------



## latino18hvm (Nov 19, 2008)

radiofrecuencia   (-:


----------



## Padrino (Nov 20, 2008)

...ok... Esa señal del emisor ¿es sólo un faro, o contiene información sobre su ubicación para ser procesada por el receptor?

Si es un radiofaro solamente, debes tomar en cuenta:
1) Que el Rx que utilices sea capaz de responder a esa señal. Me refiero a que si tu Emisor transmite una señal de 40Khz, debes sintonizar tu receptor a esa frecuencia para que filtre cualquier otra señal a la cual no debe responder. 
2) La señal del emisor seguramente será dispersa, así que debes idear un circuito que busque la mayor intensidad y la menor desviación de frecuencia que exista en el medio para dar dirección a tu robot.
3) No será facil. Jeje.

Pero antes de agobiarte, ¿por qué no nos das más información sobre tu proyecto?. 

Un saludo.


----------



## latino18hvm (Nov 20, 2008)

Uyyyy si va estar arduo.

Ps mi proyecto es un robot que cuando siente que las personas de la casa no esten este salga y limpie basuritas del piso de un piso, y lo de la señal es para que el robot sepa donde debe de ir para desactivarse o algo asi, y por medio de infrarrojos este se acomode en un cajon exactamente (por decirlo así), y se cargue....
bueno es la forma mas rapida de explicarlo........


Sí me quieren ayudar con el proyecto se los agradeceria mucho ...
Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 20, 2008)

Para la deteccion de personas no hay nada mejor que los modulos PIR o "infrarojos" tipicos en luces automaticas o sistemas de alarma..

Para saber donde esta simplemente deberias contar el numero de pasos y de giros.

Hay tambien brujulas digitales pero son bastante caras.

Finalmente para la zona de carga deberia ser inteligente o no:

El robot tiene el tipico sensor de TV, que solo da información digital.

El cargador tiene un micro y varios led's apuntando en distintas zonas y solapandose ligeramente.
El micro ilumina y genera un codigo para cada led, cuando esta bien encaminado recibe secuencialmente dos codigos (solape), si solo recibe uno podra rectificar segun el codigo debera ir a la derecha o a la izquierda.

Busca por google codificacion RC5, tipica de los mandos de sony y otros fabricantes.


Tambien puede ser tonto, el cargador podria activar los led a frecuencia distinta, LED1=10Hz y led2=30Hz modulados a 4Khz.
Aunque intuyo que se podria hacer con un cd4060 como oscilador y secuenciador y cd4093 como logica.
El robot simplemente trabajaria como frecuencimetro para determinar derecha izquierda o bien encaminado.


----------



## latino18hvm (Nov 21, 2008)

esta bueno tu aporte, voy a empezar a investigar sobre lo que me acabaste de dar...

bueno estoy tratando de hacer por medio de memorias que el robot recuerde cosas tales como donde queda la cocina, etc...
bueno es de tiempo y dedicacion..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 21, 2008)

Mejor utiliza un microcontrolador te sera mas facil para montarlo y depurar.
Tampoco necesitas mucha memoria, todo es cuestion de "comprimir" las trayectorias y añadirle inteligencia


----------



## latino18hvm (Nov 22, 2008)

y como se haria con lo que tu dices 
@tiopepe


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 22, 2008)

Por la red hay mucho sobre robots, no me seas vago.
Yo te aconsejaria utilizar un PIC, por ejemplo pic16f876 y un programador barato como un jdm o similar (no apto para portatiles).
Cuando aprendas a programarlo veras que es como una calculadora inteligente y podras hacer lo que quieras, pero ojito, todo eso lleva su tiempo y esfuerzo.

Con memorias algo muy mediocre se puede hacer, pero eso es como queres ir al 1976, dificil , tedioso  mediocre.


----------



## latino18hvm (Nov 23, 2008)

encontre en un telefono at&t un pic y quisisera saber si sirve
lo compre a un reciclador en 1000 pesos jejeje colombianos

es el pic16c57


----------



## Padrino (Dic 12, 2008)

El PIC debes conseguirlo nuevo. Cualquier microcontrolador que consigas de un aparato, seguramente viene bloqueado para su lectura/escritura.


----------



## LordHagen (Dic 12, 2008)

lo mejor es que sea un microcontrolador nuevo, y con suficiente ROM para la escritura del código y de bajo consumo para que el robot tenga autonomía suficiente para realizar la tarea programada. El micro también debe tener una buena interfaz para el manejo de los sensores que uses, y buen manejo de los motores para el movimiento; para esos casos recomiendo un puente H realizado con Mosfets, son mas eficientes que los BJT de potencia.


----------



## latino18hvm (Dic 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias
pero ahora el problema que tengo es que no me decido poor un programador pic, no se cual comprar o construir


----------

